# Best wireless bluetooth speaker under $100?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking to get a nice speaker to use in the backyard, camping trips, etc. I'd like something with battery life 10+ hours and good sound. Anyone have one they really like?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I was going to recommend the Jambox by Jawbone, but they're discontinued, and the people selling them want over $150 for them (which is what I paid for it a while back). Anker has some good products, I've got one of their battery packs, some of the cordless mini speakers, and they've got this speaker with a mic that works with Alexa. When my Jambox breaks, I'll consider getting one of these.

I've also tried out the JBL Flip, and found it to be a bit bulky, but the sound was pretty impressive.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

It's over $100, but the Bose soundlink is awesome


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

probasestealer said:


> It's over $100, but the Bose soundlink is awesome


Yeah I got the Bose SoundLink Mini 2 refurbished two years ago for $150. Out of your price range I know but it is phenomenal sound.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

I second Anker products. Wife and I got a pair of their smaller ones (look like cubes) a few years ago. Get around 13 hrs of battery life, and they're loud enough to be heard while we ride bikes.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

zinger565 said:


> I second Anker products. Wife and I got a pair of their smaller ones (look like cubes) a few years ago. Get around 13 hrs of battery life, and they're loud enough to be heard while we ride bikes.


In general, I've always been pleased with Anker products. However, I recently found out a significant amount of their Amazon reviews are paid/fake. I totally get why they do it and that they're far from the only company that does it, but it still really bothers me.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Jbl flip 4


----------



## not-a-pilot (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't know about best, but the Owlee Stealth 360 is under a hundred and I get more than 8 hours easily. It has NFC for quick pairing. The sound is good, but the Bose Soundlink is the standard for reasonable priced speakers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, I bought an Anker Soundcore Flare. I really like it, and picked it up at WalMart for @ $60. Sound is great, and battery life is around 10 hours, depending on volume you play it at. LED's are decent, and I like the fact it's waterproof, because we use it when we're swimming and playing in the pool.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Doss soundbox it has 4.4 stars on Amazon and is only $30. My wife got me one for father's day and it gets loud but starts clear. 12 hour battery life.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have 2 of these, and they are great. You can pair together for stereo sound, they come with a little raft so you can use in the pool. Completely waterproof, and very loud. Sound quality isn't near Bose, but for outdoor portable music most of the time I'm not looking for great SQ, I just want to hear music.

You can buy 2 and still be way under your $100 mark.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K9NLCV8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I've got the  Bose Soundlink II . We usually have to charge it once a week. We'll run it for about an hour when were cooking dinner (~5-6 hrs/wk) and while messing around on the back patio/garage (~3 hrs/wk). Overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

The Sony XB21 I bought has been awesome. You do have to use their Sony App, but it provides good features besides just pairing and playing. I compared it to all the Bluetooth speakers in Best Buy a few months ago, and don't feel like I made any sound quality compromises versus speakers that were similar sized, but twice as much money.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

stotea said:


> zinger565 said:
> 
> 
> > I second Anker products. Wife and I got a pair of their smaller ones (look like cubes) a few years ago. Get around 13 hrs of battery life, and they're loud enough to be heard while we ride bikes.
> ...


That is sad to hear that they do that for reviews, but I will say that Anker's customer service is top notch. I have been buying their powerline charging cables for Android and iPhone for years and a few of the cables have stopped working. They drop shipped me replacements immediately at no cost to me. I will continue to buy their products for that reason.


----------



## Rene (May 18, 2018)

I ordered this one true AliExpress. Cheap and not bad at all....
http://s.aliexpress.com/n2YJFZFJ


----------

